# Watching Kentucky 2012



## LEC (26 April 2012)

It is being streamed online here:

http://www.usefnetwork.com/featured/Rolex3Day2012

Here is how to access it for free from the UK.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=452897&highlight=proxy


----------



## wizoz (26 April 2012)

Good call Lec, I meant to do that!!


----------



## LEC (26 April 2012)

My settings are screwed up from last year so just sorting it out now by removing Firefox and adding it again! I literally use Firefox once a year!!


----------



## kerribabes (26 April 2012)

Great I was just wondering where to view it at 

is it also on Sky or Red Button or anything?

I know it will probably be on Horse & Country Channel later on in the month/year


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (26 April 2012)

confused trying to change settings for chrome doesn't seem to want to work


----------



## LEC (26 April 2012)

You need Firefox, not that my firefox wants to work!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (26 April 2012)

ahh my firefox is pretty screwed


----------



## lauzbeefy (26 April 2012)

This might be a dumb question but roughly what time is it on in UK time? I'm at work and don't want to miss it...


----------



## oldvic (26 April 2012)

They are 5 hours behind. The dressage started at 2.30 our time and finishes 9pm and the same tomorrow. The XC starts at 3pm our time and finishes about 8.30pm.


----------



## kerilli (26 April 2012)

argh Lec please help.. i'm on a different laptop to last year (when i got it to work), but am failing at step 2, it says the page has expired or it's an old link or something. argh argh argh.
any advice please? i know it's not on now but i'd like to watch tomorrow and definitely Saturday!


----------



## Bearskin (26 April 2012)

Also live on FEI TV


----------



## kerilli (26 April 2012)

Bearskin said:



			Also live on FEI TV
		
Click to expand...

oh thank heavens for that, thankyou thankyou thankyou, i never even thought to look!


----------



## Bearskin (26 April 2012)

I hope it rains torrentially on Sat so I can spend the afternoon watching!


----------



## Taffyhorse (27 April 2012)

Does anyone know if you can watch FEI TV on your tv or does it have to be through a laptop? Or is there some fancy way (which will probably be totally be beyond my level of technical competence!) that you can plug your laptop into your tv so it shows on the tv screen?


----------



## kerilli (27 April 2012)

Taffyhorse said:



			Does anyone know if you can watch FEI TV on your tv or does it have to be through a laptop? Or is there some fancy way (which will probably be totally be beyond my level of technical competence!) that you can plug your laptop into your tv so it shows on the tv screen?
		
Click to expand...

you can watch stuff off your laptop on your tv if you have the right cable, i think it's an HDMI cable but could be wrong.
there's good tutorials on it on youtube.
from a Mac, you have to start with the laptop turned OFF (otherwise it absolutely won't work), plug in cables, turn it on, and then basically iirc the tv screen is a second screen to the right of the laptop screen, so you just drag things across to it, it's very weird but works amazingly (and resizes accordingly).


----------



## Taffyhorse (27 April 2012)

Thanks Kerilli - unfortunately my OH has just informed me that we don't have the right cable so I will be reduced to squinting at the laptop :-( 

Which isn't too bad apart from the fact our dog is a tv/x country addict and will be trying to climb on my lap to watch it too - he's a large border collie who's convinved he's a Jack Russell when it comes to climing on your knee!


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 April 2012)

Can you watch it on an I-pad? Mine seems to half load and then just says error?


----------



## oldvic (27 April 2012)

No - you need flash player which you can't get on an I-pad. Very annoying!


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 April 2012)

Pooh


----------



## capall na hÉireann (28 April 2012)

Do you have to subscribe to FEI tv?


----------



## Honey08 (28 April 2012)

Looks like it.  I just registered for free, but its still asking me to subscribe to be able to watch...

Anyone else know?


----------



## claracanter (28 April 2012)

Same here. Looks like you have to buy a day pass to watch at 15.00hrs today, is that right?


----------



## mrussell (28 April 2012)

Ive just done the whole Firefox and Flash player but how on earth do you access the live coverage ?  Theres loads of vids to watch but when you click on LIVE USEF tab, its just brings up the videos... no live screening.

Is that because it hasnt started yet ??


----------



## icestationzebra (28 April 2012)

I don't think it will be streaming until 3pm


----------



## GreyCoast (28 April 2012)

Is anybody else just getting the loading circle on FEI Tv? Is it just my rubbish internet?


----------



## j1ffy (28 April 2012)

GreyCoast - I now have a screen showing 'Rolex Kentucky Three Day Event' and random noise in the background.  Should have started 25 minutes ago but clearly it's not working!  Very frustrating as I just wanted to watch an hour or so before bed


----------



## GreyCoast (28 April 2012)

Same. It's nearly tomorrow here, so hopefully they get it going soon!


----------



## teapot (28 April 2012)

First horse isn't on the xc course until 3.04pm so you're not missing anything


----------



## teapot (28 April 2012)

Scrap that, 10.08/3.08pm as Buck Davidson has withdrawn both his horses


----------



## GreyCoast (28 April 2012)

Ah, thanks for that. I didn't bother checking the times as I assumed FEI would just start at the start of the event.


----------



## j1ffy (28 April 2012)

GreyCoast said:



			Ah, thanks for that. I didn't bother checking the times as I assumed FEI would just start at the start of the event.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this - oh well!!


----------



## kerilli (28 April 2012)

i wonder if they're factoring in a bit of a time lag before FEI tv broadcasts...?! very frustrating... could have ridden one in this time, drats!


----------



## charlimouse (28 April 2012)

Aarghhhhh, FEITV won't log me in! I put in my username and password, click log in, page refreshes, but doesn't log me in. Any bright ideas folks???


----------



## kerilli (28 April 2012)

that's what it was doing to me. since yesterday.
i had to give in and try to reregister and when it got to payment it suddenly recognised me and then all was fine. utterly bizarre...


----------



## kerilli (28 April 2012)

oooh, vid is working, pic of start box...


----------



## charlimouse (28 April 2012)

Yeah, managed to log in now. I reset my router and suddenly it worked fine!


----------



## ldlp111 (28 April 2012)

So do you have to pay then for Fei tv?


----------



## teapot (28 April 2012)

Trying to find a proxy that'll work... Gah.


----------



## kirstyhen (28 April 2012)

Charlimouse, are you sure it's not logging you in at the top? Then you click on the Live bit under your username and should be able to watch it from there if you've paid.


----------



## HazyXmas (28 April 2012)

I'm having a nightmare, have paid & then lost power & now can't get back on.....


----------



## MollyMoomin (28 April 2012)

Andrew Nicholson just started


----------



## punk (28 April 2012)

help !!! - have gone through the Foxyproxy thing, but still says 'not authorised for GB'.   
What am I doing wrong?  After I have loaded  it all and then pressed closed - instructions then say open website. Does that mean Usef Network, or FEI TV - and should it be on the same Tab? Sorry, not a geek unfortunately!


----------



## MollyMoomin (28 April 2012)

AN has had a stop & broken a frangible pin

ETA: 2 x stops & has retired


----------



## kerilli (28 April 2012)

Oooh gosh, AN retired at coffin. Wasn't expecting that, he was making it look very very easy...


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

For any one paying for fei PayPal if you pay for a month please be sure to go into PayPal to cancel your subscription as it altermatically puts you down for monthly renewal. 
Shame to see Andrew out but good decision to retire


----------



## kerilli (28 April 2012)

punk said:



			help !!! - have gone through the Foxyproxy thing, but still says 'not authorised for GB'.   
What am I doing wrong?  After I have loaded  it all and then pressed closed - instructions then say open website. Does that mean Usef Network, or FEI TV - and should it be on the same Tab? Sorry, not a geek unfortunately!
		
Click to expand...

usef one, not FEI. if the proxy's worked it won't realise you're in GB...


----------



## teapot (28 April 2012)

Managed to get mine working! 

Punk - when you open foxy proxy to see the various proxies. Make sure you click on select mode at the very top & select the proxy you want


----------



## punk (28 April 2012)

kerilli said:



			usef one, not FEI. if the proxy's worked it won't realise you're in GB...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks K - should I try a different IP address then?  not very good at this!!


----------



## dafthoss (28 April 2012)

teapot said:



			Trying to find a proxy that'll work... Gah.
		
Click to expand...

Same let me know when you find one none I have tried are working 

ETA you have to pick an american one I think


----------



## kerilli (28 April 2012)

i hope to god they've told Karen that AN just broke the pins, that there's no more ominous reason for the long hold up...


----------



## LEC (28 April 2012)

I have highlighted just below the post by Equibrit as that method is free and works brilliantly!


----------



## MollyMoomin (28 April 2012)

OH EM GEE - and now K O'C has come off at the water


----------



## LEC (28 April 2012)

Whoops for KOC!!


----------



## Dab (28 April 2012)

KO'C's horse super honest! But what a start to the XC!!!!


----------



## teapot (28 April 2012)

Thought she was going to stay on for a minute - poor Karen!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 April 2012)

Is it just me or is the fei stream rubbish? pulling up random inserts of people without the sound, random music, commentators on and off...


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 April 2012)

wow, not many people staying on their horses today!


----------



## MollyMoomin (28 April 2012)

And now Becky Holder has had a fall :unsure:


----------



## Wishful (28 April 2012)

What is going on?


----------



## teapot (28 April 2012)

Am liking Rex!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 April 2012)

Can't believe no one's got round yet!!

ETA looks like the non-Americans are retiring and those from the USA are just falling off!


----------



## j1ffy (28 April 2012)

Now James Alliston retired too.  Tough course!!!


----------



## MollyMoomin (28 April 2012)

Did Marilyn get round?

ETA, they're interviewing her - looks like she did


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 April 2012)

MollyMoomin said:



			Did Marilyn get round?

ETA, they're interviewing her - looks like she did 

Click to expand...

has anyone got round?

eta yes Meredith did!


----------



## LEC (28 April 2012)

yes 4.4 time


----------



## dafthoss (28 April 2012)

I still cant get it to work  

Would some one mind giving me an IP address and the other number to put in to make it work? I tried the one that equibrit posted but you have to subscribe as far as I can see.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 April 2012)

dafthoss said:



			I still cant get it to work  

Would some one mind giving me an IP address and the other number to put in to make it work? I tried the one that equibrit posted but you have to subscribe as far as I can see.
		
Click to expand...

No help with getting feed, but you're missing XC comedy gold


----------



## AprilBlossom (28 April 2012)

I used the search thing on the top of the instructions LEC posted with Internet explorer and got on straight away - am on a crappy old laptop though hence why it might work for IE - I used IP 66.240.163.102 and port 3128


----------



## LizzieJ (28 April 2012)

The one equibrit posted has a 30 day free trial so as long as you cancel it it's free  works very well!


----------



## dafthoss (28 April 2012)

Its ok I think I'm on now  gutted to have missed what seems like an intresting start but will watch it on catch up.


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

It's certainly not a dressage comp expect more dramas will follow . Any one got link to order of running save me searching


----------



## beckypj (28 April 2012)

I'm having problems....followed instructions to proxy and STILL not letting me watch....help


----------



## Super_starz (28 April 2012)

how do i do this!!:
'You must set up your browser to connect through a proxy' ???!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 April 2012)

lannerch said:



			It's certainly not a dressage comp expect more dramas will follow . Any one got link to order of running save me searching 

Click to expand...

http://www.rk3de.org/timetable_cc.php



and results: http://www.rk3de.org/results.php


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Or pay if your a computer idiot like me


----------



## Dab (28 April 2012)

Pffffstt FEI commentary is rather poor and boring, keeps on cutting in to random clips....i'm sure it was much better last year.They had a lot of riders into the box giving some great insight, not enjoying these two at all.


----------



## beckypj (28 April 2012)

OOh - working!!


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Thanks ms xx


----------



## Lolo (28 April 2012)

lannerch: http://www.usefnetwork.com/featured/Rolex3Day2012/

It's a tricky course!


----------



## DorothyJ (28 April 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			Is it just me or is the fei stream rubbish? pulling up random inserts of people without the sound, random music, commentators on and off...
		
Click to expand...

Agree! It's fairly pants but it's my only way of watching.

Does anyone know what time WFP is due to go? Thanks


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 April 2012)

according to start list (http://www.rk3de.org/timetable_cc.php) WFP was due to be at 5.04 but I suspect they'll be running late after the hold up earlier to fix a frangible


----------



## teapot (28 April 2012)

WFP is due about 5.04pm ish


----------



## dieseldog (28 April 2012)

No 23:

SEA LION
Bay Thoroughbred (USA) stallion, 14.0 h.h., 1998.
Sea Salute - Ivory Today
Rider/Owner: Pam Fisher, Los Alamos, CA USA

14h Stallion...


----------



## Lolo (28 April 2012)

dieseldog said:



			No 23:

SEA LION
Bay Thoroughbred (USA) stallion, 14.0 h.h., 1998.
Sea Salute - Ivory Today
Rider/Owner: Pam Fisher, Los Alamos, CA USA

14h Stallion...
		
Click to expand...

I think there was a post about him on COTH horse recently- he's so cool! Wouldn't be allowed here... How much would some people pay for him as a PT pony, lol!!!


----------



## teapot (28 April 2012)

Wow, well spotted diseldog - that's smaller than Teddy O'Connor was, no?


----------



## kirstyhen (28 April 2012)

Just realised my Sky box has a HDMI cable, so laptop is now playing through the TV  bonus as my laptop screen is slightly broke!


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

dieseldog said:



			No 23:

SEA LION
Bay Thoroughbred (USA) stallion, 14.0 h.h., 1998.
Sea Salute - Ivory Today
Rider/Owner: Pam Fisher, Los Alamos, CA USA

14h Stallion...
		
Click to expand...

Wow! He's v nice too!

Is it just me, or are there random piano breaks during the commentary?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (28 April 2012)

alliersv1 said:



			Wow! He's v nice too!

Is it just me, or are there random piano breaks during the commentary?
		
Click to expand...

Its not just you...


----------



## kirstyhen (28 April 2012)

I think it's when NBC take ad breaks, American tv has a crazy amount of ads!


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Ad breaks during cc! How annoying


----------



## teapot (28 April 2012)

Cannot wait to see what WFP makes of this course!


----------



## kirstyhen (28 April 2012)

Just guessing that's what it is!!


----------



## teapot (28 April 2012)

The US take ad breaks during anything - apparently makes Wimbledon highly annoying viewing!


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

That's a good reason inself to put up with our climate


----------



## j1ffy (28 April 2012)

http://scoring.rk3de.org/xcBoard.html

That leaderboard tells a story - definitely not a dressage competition!!


----------



## ldlp111 (28 April 2012)

Well i've spent two hours trying to find a IP to work and now I officially give up 

The closest I got was to achieve sound *sigh*


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Let's hope our will does as well as will Connell fine round!


----------



## daveismycat (28 April 2012)

stupid question of the afternoon...

I've subscribed to FEI tv to watch but have to go out.   Does anyone know if there's a way to replay in full so I can watch WFP et al?  Thanks.


----------



## PorkChop (28 April 2012)

One more until WFP - everything crossed for him - the course looks very challenging.


----------



## PorkChop (28 April 2012)

daveismycat said:



			stupid question of the afternoon...

I've subscribed to FEI tv to watch but have to go out.   Does anyone know if there's a way to replay in full so I can watch WFP et al?  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

They usually have the full cross-country on FEItv or USEFNetwork.


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

An advert during will!!!


----------



## dafthoss (28 April 2012)

WFP is off  :sqeeee: excited! Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Honey08 (28 April 2012)

daveismycat said:



			stupid question of the afternoon...

I've subscribed to FEI tv to watch but have to go out.   Does anyone know if there's a way to replay in full so I can watch WFP et al?  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I subscribed but didn't pay, and have managed to see the dressage today by following some of the links at the start of this thread, so am hoping the XC will be on tomorrow!


----------



## rhino (28 April 2012)

For the Sea Lion fans
http://offtrackthoroughbreds.com/2012/04/03/ny-thoroughbred-stallion-to-compete-at-rolex/


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Yes! Go will


----------



## PorkChop (28 April 2012)

Yeah  SUPER round - made it look easy - go William


----------



## teapot (28 April 2012)

Woohooo  

Anyone know how long the lunch break is?


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

That was a great round!
According to the timetable, it looks like about an hour.
Off to go and sort the 'osses out before round two!


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

And me he can come in early!


----------



## beckypj (28 April 2012)

Bored of the lunch break footage already - staring at a fence - can't they show some rounds again?
Seems tho earlier riders had problems, but WFP and Boyd Martin made it look easy.
What happened to horse 30?


----------



## dafthoss (28 April 2012)

Perfect plan off to do the pony . Fab round from WFP.


----------



## diet2ride (28 April 2012)

lannerch said:



			For any one paying for fei PayPal if you pay for a month please be sure to go into PayPal to cancel your subscription as it altermatically puts you down for monthly renewal. 
Shame to see Andrew out but good decision to retire
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## sam-b (28 April 2012)

He was pure class


----------



## Chloe..x (28 April 2012)

When does "lunch break" finish?


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Only america would have a lunch break!


----------



## angelish (28 April 2012)

hi is there many to go after the break ?

i will have to pay for FEI as i can't do proxi thingys  but don't want to pay to watch 3-4 go round


----------



## sonjafoers (28 April 2012)

Stress Stress Stress

I've had to pay for a days subscription as I have a Mac and couldn't work out how to get it free. I've paid & it's been acknowledged but I still can't get onto it.

Does it take a while after you've paid does anyone know?


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

It's immediate after you paid still a lot to go including Lucy and oli


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Just counted 24 left


----------



## teapot (28 April 2012)

First horse should be around 6.34ish


----------



## angelish (28 April 2012)

thank you v much just trying to get it on now 

had another quick look at the distructions for the proxi things and no chance i can do that


----------



## sonjafoers (28 April 2012)

Thank you, I've now got it but the quality is so poor I can't watch it 

I guess it's my crap internet strength


----------



## teapot (28 April 2012)

Argh go away NBC made up to the heavens person!!! Can anyone see Clare Balding looking like that?!


----------



## MollyMoomin (28 April 2012)

Fall from Lucy Wiegesma


----------



## teapot (28 April 2012)

Nooo Lucy


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Can't believe it we were hearing about air jackets while Lucy fell off !


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

Just got back in. Have I missed anything exciting?


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Up to oil now to support will flying the flag


----------



## Chloe..x (28 April 2012)

I'd hate to watch some of these Americans around Badminton, literally be watching behind my hands for some of them!


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

How did Lucy get on?


----------



## Chloe..x (28 April 2012)

alliersv1 said:



			How did Lucy get on?
		
Click to expand...

She had a fall


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Fell off at the corner after the bank


----------



## Chloe..x (28 April 2012)

No surprise that Debbie Rosen got eliminated there


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Horse cleared it shell be so cross with herself!


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

Chloe..x said:



			She had a fall
		
Click to expand...




lannerch said:



			Fell off at the corner after the bank
		
Click to expand...

Oh, that's a shame. Missing my sky+ here!
Thankyou.


----------



## sonjafoers (28 April 2012)

Is everyone getting smooth clear coverage or is it jumpy & stuttery?


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

Mine's fine.
Not watching on FEI though, using the other way.


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Can we see oli please!!!


----------



## angelish (28 April 2012)

sonjafoers said:



			Is everyone getting smooth clear coverage or is it jumpy & stuttery?
		
Click to expand...

mines ok its only jumped a couple of times


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

lannerch said:



			Can we see oli please!!!
		
Click to expand...

Grr. American directors, watching the Americans!!!


----------



## Dab (28 April 2012)

alliersv1 said:



			Grr. American directors, watching the Americans!!!
		
Click to expand...

Grrrrr rubbish producers....they would rather show a blank screen than the riders on course....grrrrr...it was better last year.


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Where is oli!


----------



## stroppymare153 (28 April 2012)

errr... mine says live stream off air

is everyone else still watching?


----------



## MollyMoomin (28 April 2012)

Mine's still OK - Alison Springer going well so far. No mention of Oli.


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Yes and it's all american riders !


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

So did mine when it came back from the break. I had to start it again by clicking on the live stream bit at the top.


----------



## MollyMoomin (28 April 2012)

The live @ Kentucky commentary (if that makes sense) seems to be saying he's [Oli] going well. There's no faults on the xc record board (yet)?

ETA: I think he's had 2 refusals  & the commentator seems to be of the opinion he *should* retire. Don't know if he has.


----------



## Dab (28 April 2012)

In the back ground you can hear Oli is clear so far and good on time..

Allison is going well.


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Oli a refusal?


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

Oli's refused twice and retired. They did say the horse was looking tired


----------



## Dab (28 April 2012)

lannerch said:



			Oli a refusal?
		
Click to expand...

Off-set brushes and retired?


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

And we didn't see him once!


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

William bumped to second then ..


----------



## PorkChop (28 April 2012)

Drat, Alison and Arthur have come in a squeak ahead of William, but it was a super round, and such a gorgeous horse, very very close at the top!


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Less than a sj behind


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

It ain't over 'til it's over


----------



## tiggs (28 April 2012)

Leader board shows William in lead as Alison had 2.8 time faults


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Hope so


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

tiggs said:



			Leader board shows William in lead as Alison had 2.8 time faults
		
Click to expand...

Oh, sorry!
I thought they'd said she'd just gone into the lead. No good at sums lol.


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Getting peed on bias of american riders kiwi Jonathan was it just finished now in 3 rd did not see him!


----------



## mrussell (28 April 2012)

Is anyone else furious that they "lost track of Oli" because they had a "crowd favourite on course" ??  Its just rude...


----------



## angelish (28 April 2012)

they did say she'd gone into lead on 41 and will on 41.3


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

mrussell said:



			Is anyone else furious that they "lost track of Oli" because they had a "crowd favourite on course" ??  Its just rude...
		
Click to expand...

Not quite furious, but I am miffed. 
Would I be right in thinking that this is only broadcast in the US? If so, then I can sort of understand, but even so, the foregin riders shouldn't be totally ignored in favour of the US ones.


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

But the Rolex results say different!


----------



## Lolo (28 April 2012)

Leaderboard says she got 2.8 time penalties and is in 2nd...


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Yes it's official !!! Get that yankydoodals


----------



## Dab (28 April 2012)

Yeh Will in the lead....wooohooo


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

Oooooooohhh! That was close!


----------



## angelish (28 April 2012)

lannerch said:



			Yes it's official !!! Get that yankydoodals
		
Click to expand...

this


----------



## alesea (28 April 2012)

alliersv1 said:



			Not quite furious, but I am miffed. 
Would I be right in thinking that this is only broadcast in the US? If so, then I can sort of understand, but even so, the foregin riders shouldn't be totally ignored in favour of the US ones.
		
Click to expand...

I think what really annoyed me about it is that they spent quite a long time filming her walking around the start box before cross country; surely they could have shown more of Ollie at that point, even if they did want to focus on Allison whilst she was on course. 

Oh well, nevermind.


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

It would be nice to see a few replays too.
We keep seeing people retiring but not knowing why.


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

alesea said:



			I think what really annoyed me about it is that they spent quite a long time filming her walking around the start box before cross country; surely they could have shown more of Ollie at that point, even if they did want to focus on Allison whilst she was on course. 

Oh well, nevermind.
		
Click to expand...

Quite agree. Wasted opportunity, and even the commentators sounded like they wanted to see him.


----------



## Dab (28 April 2012)

alliersv1 said:



			It would be nice to see a few replays too.
We keep seeing people retiring but not knowing why.
		
Click to expand...

^^^clearly they like to keep us guessing...


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

Dab said:



			^^^clearly they like to keep us guessing...

Click to expand...

Well it's working!


----------



## beckypj (28 April 2012)

A LOT of problems at fence 9 and frangible pins being broken....


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

lannerch said:



			Ouch!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed!


----------



## Dab (28 April 2012)

At least they seem to like Andrew N....but then how could they not 


Well they did now its all about Karen


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

Dab said:



			At least they seem to like Andrew N....but then how could they not 


Well they did now its all about Karen 

Click to expand...

*Sigh*  It was nice while it lasted


----------



## Doris68 (28 April 2012)

The coverage by FEI is at worst, appalling and at best, completely laughable.  A pair of "hockey moms" discussing their children.  Didn't see Oli jump one fence - talk about biased editing (or lack of editing!).  Suppose we should consider ourselves privileged that we saw William's round.  Shame about Lucy - horse looked very strong.


----------



## Dab (28 April 2012)

Doris68 said:



			The coverage by FEI is at worst, appalling and at best, completely laughable.  A pair of "hockey moms" discussing their children.  .
		
Click to expand...

^^^hehehehe this plus they have really boring voices and i can't listen to them, i just switch-off


----------



## alliersv1 (28 April 2012)

Anyone else got dressage on at the moment?

ETA Scrub that. It's back on


----------



## beckypj (28 April 2012)

Yeah, what happened? According to scoreboard, James Alliston elim 2nd fence?


----------



## doratheexplorer (28 April 2012)

Something must have happened to James Alliston - it says E at fence 2... and the coverage has gone straight to phillip dutton.

Fingers crossed James and Parker are alright.


----------



## MollyMoomin (28 April 2012)

Yup, although PD just started. XC results board shows James Alliston as eliminated at fence 2 - hope both he & horse are OK given the hold.


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Has any one else noticed they haven't bothered interviewing the leader?


----------



## beckypj (28 April 2012)

No way could we be this biased towards our GB riders at Badders!!


----------



## beckypj (28 April 2012)

Cos the leader is from GB!!


----------



## teapot (28 April 2012)

It's not the FEI's fault re coverage - this is what American sports coverage is like given it's being filmed and produced by NBC. Not sure if the FEI commentators are the same as those on the USEF network coverage as they're not that bad and have had a couple of riders in with them too


----------



## typekitty (28 April 2012)

Found the USEF coverage to be okay, actually. Anyone know why Hoy had that extra 1.00 penalty before hitting time?


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

Yes he broke a frangible pin


----------



## Cate21 (28 April 2012)

If you break a pin it's 21 pen. New FEI rule.


----------



## typekitty (28 April 2012)

lannerch said:



			Yes he broke a frangible pin
		
Click to expand...

Wow, didn't know that brought on penalties. Thought part of the 'advantage' of the cross-country was that so long as the horse got over, there would be no penalties?


----------



## angelish (28 April 2012)

i managed to miss the first half of the xc before the break ,is there somehow i can watch it now on fei tv ?


----------



## kerilli (28 April 2012)

Doris68 said:



			The coverage by FEI is at worst, appalling and at best, completely laughable.  A pair of "hockey moms" discussing their children.
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious? They're all 4 star riders, I honestly learnt more listening to the coverage today than I have EVER learnt watching a 4* (and I'm an addict, have been watching them for decades!) I thought a lot of what they said was fascinating. Why WFP took PH there, for e.g.,truly fascinating.
I agree that the editing totally sucked, they should have shown replays, what went wrong, and more of certain rounds (and less of others), and the sound-guys really sucked (playing an interview + the voiceover concurrently a number of times, not to mention whoever left the mikes on at lunchtime!) but "a pair of hockey moms"... you have GOT to be joking!


----------



## lannerch (28 April 2012)

I too enjoyed the commentary and the total american bias was nothing to do with them.


----------



## kerilli (28 April 2012)

lannerch said:



			I too enjoyed the commentary and the total american bias was nothing to do with them.
		
Click to expand...

Especially since 1 of them is Canadian...!


----------



## Doris68 (28 April 2012)

No, I'm not joking - they spent some time discussing teaching their little girls how to canter and how sweet it was.  I prefer the commentary that we have in the UK for 4* events - they may have been 4* riders but I didn't enjoy their commentary.  Sorry......!!!!


----------



## rhino (28 April 2012)

Doris68 said:



			No, I'm not joking - they spent some time discussing teaching their little girls how to canter and how sweet it was.  I prefer the commentary that we have in the UK for 4* events - they may have been 4* riders but I didn't enjoy their commentary.  Sorry......!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Remember that not everyone watching would have been experienced riders with a working knowledge of eventing, they have to cater for the 'oh look pretty pony' people too 

If we want eventing to remain as is, we need to make it as user friendly as possible, especially at International/Championship level. Yes it can be irritating to watch and listen to but we don't want it to be seen an 'elitist' sport, do we?


----------



## dafthoss (29 April 2012)

I think they started off saying how one rider had their mum watching and how nervous she must be and they sort of went off on to how parents are nervous at any stage. Wasnt listening properly as I was kidding my self I was doing an assignment which it appears I still havnt done.......


----------



## alliersv1 (29 April 2012)

dafthoss said:



			I think they started off saying how one rider had their mum watching and how nervous she must be and they sort of went off on to how parents are nervous at any stage. Wasnt listening properly as I was kidding my self I was doing an assignment which it appears I still havnt done.......
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, they were referring to Doug Payne (I think it was him anyway) and his sister, who were running one after the other, and discussing how anxious their mum must be with them both on course at the same time. That then digressed to the little girl cantering etc..


----------



## kerilli (29 April 2012)

Doris68 said:



			No, I'm not joking - they spent some time discussing teaching their little girls how to canter and how sweet it was.  I prefer the commentary that we have in the UK for 4* events - they may have been 4* riders but I didn't enjoy their commentary.  Sorry......!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, I think we'll have to agree to differ... I find Mike Tucker's commentary (with mistakes everywhere, he really is the Colemanballs of eventing, I recall one round where he got Ian Stark's name wrong about 10 times fgs!) far more annoying! Lucinda Green was a great commentator but they ditched her because she has "too posh a voice" apparently (oh fgs) but they keep Lorna Clarke, whose voice sounds no more 'common" to me...  but luckily Lorna is very good at gently correcting MT, because she has to do it a LOT!
The only mistake I heard yesterday was when they confused Lucy W with Tina Cook and claimed that Lucy had won indiv gold at the Euros. Other than that I thought their comments were really insightful and enlightening, which is more than I can ever say for MT's, he makes me want to throw things at the t.v!   
I did think the 'let's show everyone what studs are, here's a stud kit' interlude WHILE HORSES WERE RUNNING was awful, what the hell was that all about? I hardly think you're going to get many new people to the sport who'd want to know that... use it for a filler if they're on a hold but not when horses are running. Argh!
Oh, and the sound guys should be hauled over the coals. Surely not that difficult to turn 1 feed off while another's playing?!


----------



## lannerch (29 April 2012)

And what an air jacket looks like when Lucy was going round! That was a tad irritating.


----------



## kerilli (29 April 2012)

lannerch said:



			And what an air jacket looks like when Lucy was going round! That was a tad irritating.
		
Click to expand...

I'd managed to forget that. They must be on a huge back-hander or something, never known such promotion of a product that isn't one of the event's sponsors!


----------



## wilde2 (29 April 2012)

Kerilli - would you mind telling me what WFP reasons were for taking Parker there? Was interesting in H+H where he mentioned reasons for horses he was taking to Badminton this year. I watched all coverage yesterday but could not get the sound to work!! Thanks v much


----------



## kirstyhen (29 April 2012)

He took Parklane Hawk because although he's a good galloper and jumper, he's not necessarily the best at coming back to him on twisty courses. So he wanted to see how he would fair at Kentucky, with Greenwich in mind.
Think that's basically what they said anyway!


----------



## wilde2 (29 April 2012)

Thanks - v interesting! Presume the team will be announced sometime after Chatsworth - can't wait!


----------



## Doris68 (29 April 2012)

Ooooo no Kerilli, I certainly wasn't referring to Mr. Tucker's commentaries....heaven forbid!  I prefer the likes of Tina Cook and Scottie's commentaries.  MT is pretty dreadful and as for his his mispronunciation......  You see, we do agree on something ;-)


----------



## Saratoga (29 April 2012)

Is there anywhere I can watch the rounds online today?


----------



## Supertrooper (29 April 2012)

What happened to Calico Joe?


----------



## MollyMoomin (29 April 2012)

Refused twice at the coffin (fence 9), broke a frangible (sp?!) pin and retired.


----------



## amyneave (29 April 2012)

Can't wait for the SJ. Good Luck to WFP. Only Brit left in the competition which is a shame


----------



## Orangehorse (29 April 2012)

Having read front page report, it sounds like carnage. So many 4* horses and riders coming to grief, refusals and falling.

Fingers & toes crossed for WFP.


----------



## amyneave (29 April 2012)

anyone know what time sj starts? or has it started?


----------



## LEC (29 April 2012)

My guess is about 5.30pm as starts at 12.30pm US time.


----------



## teapot (29 April 2012)

Half 5 would be the right guess with only 28 jumping...


----------



## flashmans (29 April 2012)

Saratoga said:



			Is there anywhere I can watch the rounds online today?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.usefnetwork.com/featured/Rolex3Day2012


----------



## amyneave (29 April 2012)

LEC said:



			My guess is about 5.30pm as starts at 12.30pm US time.
		
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## sneds (29 April 2012)

does anybody know if it is possible to watch yesterdays XC today and if so how

thx


----------



## oldvic (29 April 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			What happened to Calico Joe?
		
Click to expand...

He dropped onto the rail when he saw the ditch and the pin broke so he stopped. He then stopped going the long way so  that probably rattled him a bit.


----------



## angelish (29 April 2012)

sneds said:



			does anybody know if it is possible to watch yesterdays XC today and if so how

thx
		
Click to expand...

someone just posted the link to vids its up there ^


----------



## EmmaLouise123 (29 April 2012)

Trying to sort it out so i can watch the show jumping later, on the link given for downloading it all it says we need to put in the proxy and port from the website. Would anyone be able to tell me what this is or how i find it? Thanks in advance


----------



## kerilli (29 April 2012)

EmmaLouise123 said:



			Trying to sort it out so i can watch the show jumping later, on the link given for downloading it all it says we need to put in the proxy and port from the website. Would anyone be able to tell me what this is or how i find it? Thanks in advance
		
Click to expand...

go to the first post in this thread, second link shows exactly how.
you need to use foxyproxy or usproxy. latter on 30 day free trial i think, then delete first payment from paypal. that's what i was told anyway.
if that's too complicated, 1 day pass for FEI tv will do it...


----------



## CalllyH (29 April 2012)

has he won yet! when do we find out?!


----------



## teapot (29 April 2012)

They've not started yet Cally - wont know until about 7/half 7 ish I'd imagine, if not later


----------



## juliap (29 April 2012)

any idea what time it starts?


----------



## charlimouse (29 April 2012)

Coverage on FEI TV starts at 6.30. Fingers crossed for William!


----------



## CalllyH (29 April 2012)

ooooh not long come on Mr Fox Pitt!


----------



## teapot (29 April 2012)

There's an interesting comment on Eventing Nation re Ollie Townend. Did anyone see his round?

ETS: jumping starts at 5.45pm


----------



## zefragile (29 April 2012)

Sea Lion can't be a pony! They must have put his age as his height or something


----------



## SW3 (29 April 2012)

No, its a misprint, he is 16hh!!


----------



## DorothyJ (29 April 2012)

FEI TV website suggests that live streaming is on now, but when I try to open it, its just gets stuck on the spinning circle and doesn't play.

Has anyone else had any luck? Thanks


----------



## Doris68 (29 April 2012)

Teapot, I don't think anyone watching FEI TV saw Oli's round as they only showed the US rider but did hear the commentary in the background saying he wasn't hanging around...!

Dorothy, I believe it's not going to start until around 6.00 pm ish - so hang on in there with the little whirling circle!


----------



## lannerch (29 April 2012)

18.30 accourding to the email fei sent me


----------



## teapot (29 April 2012)

The comment was more to do with him not nursing the mare home... 

Course looks big and airy!


----------



## teapot (29 April 2012)

6.10pm is now the time for the first horse according to twitter


----------



## yeeharider (29 April 2012)

on FEITV now looks like they are just preping course


----------



## kirstyhen (29 April 2012)

Oh, it's like there's a little man in my computer cleaning my screen


----------



## teapot (29 April 2012)

Oh they've got their commentary messed up again - annoying NBC woman!


----------



## jonny (29 April 2012)

yeeharider said:



			on FEITV now looks like they are just preping course 

Click to expand...

Anyone feeling very generous and would be willing to send me their FEI tv log on details... would be much appreciated. Really keen to watch SJ!


----------



## sneds (29 April 2012)

hi Angelish

When you say up there do you mean the archive section as all I can see is 2011 

Steve


----------



## Chloe..x (29 April 2012)

I'm just getting a spinning circle and no stream on  FEI?


----------



## angelish (29 April 2012)

flashmans said:



http://www.usefnetwork.com/featured/Rolex3Day2012

Click to expand...




sneds said:



			hi Angelish

When you say up there do you mean the archive section as all I can see is 2011 

Steve
		
Click to expand...

hi sorry i meant above your post on same thread


----------



## DorothyJ (29 April 2012)

Chloe..x said:



			I'm just getting a spinning circle and no stream on  FEI?
		
Click to expand...

likewise!


----------



## Cazza263 (29 April 2012)

Chloe..x said:



			I'm just getting a spinning circle and no stream on  FEI?
		
Click to expand...

Me too - is anyone else getting any jumping yet?


----------



## LEC (29 April 2012)

I am on US eventing Network


----------



## kirstyhen (29 April 2012)

I'm getting jumping, but I'm watching it on usef.


----------



## jonny (29 April 2012)

LEC said:



			I am on US eventing Network
		
Click to expand...

I've done it this way, but for some reason it's not working... any ideas?!


----------



## HazyXmas (29 April 2012)

Hi Kirstyhen, how do u get on usef? Just says no coverage to UK

Very frustrating as paid for FEI TV yesterday & it wasn't great then but today just got spinning circle :-(


----------



## Dab (29 April 2012)

HazyXmas said:



			Hi Kirstyhen, how do u get on usef? Just says no coverage to UK

Very frustrating as paid for FEI TV yesterday & it wasn't great then but today just got spinning circle :-(
		
Click to expand...

FEI TV working for me, try logging off and back on again.


----------



## vallin (29 April 2012)

Fei tv is working for me


----------



## sneds (29 April 2012)

its working now 

Steve


----------



## amyneave (29 April 2012)

Not many clears yet. Andrew Hoy has one down


----------



## DorothyJ (29 April 2012)

Is it me (and I know that I am far from perfect but then I am a happy amateur) but are there some quite unstylish US riders? IMO the standard in Europe seems higher. 

ps - come on Willy!


----------



## Puppy (29 April 2012)

Just signed in to FEI and all I'm getting is them calling '2 minutes, 2 minutes' - have they had a break?


----------



## amyneave (29 April 2012)

Yes they had a break, and apparently there will be another in a couple of horses time


----------



## amyneave (29 April 2012)

Well done Andrew Nicholson. Lovely clear


----------



## teapot (29 April 2012)

It's because of NBC Puppy and their damn ad breaks 

Come on WFP


----------



## amyneave (29 April 2012)

Lots of clears now. Pressure for William. Come on William


----------



## teapot (29 April 2012)

One down for Alison Springer so far


----------



## amyneave (29 April 2012)

Wish they wouldn't have so many breaks


----------



## vallin (29 April 2012)

Yup, the comp is about to run out of battery and I'd like to see Wpf before it does!

Speaking of wich, go WFP!


----------



## amyneave (29 April 2012)

One down so far. No lives left


----------



## teapot (29 April 2012)

Wooohooooooo


----------



## jnb (29 April 2012)

yaaay according to online scores WFP one down & wins!!!


----------



## vallin (29 April 2012)

Did, he win? My battery died as he was coming to the last two!!!!!


----------



## amyneave (29 April 2012)

Go William!!  Rolex Grand Slam is on  Good Luck for badders. What an amazing horse. Two 4* starts and two wins. Possible Olympic mount?


----------



## lannerch (29 April 2012)

Bloody fei put a security alert on my account 3 horses left to go and suspended it! WHY
Missed it and paid


----------



## vallin (29 April 2012)

Woooooo! And re Olympic, we were discussing the possibility that heq brought him here as this course was supposed to be more like Greenwich so a better Olympic per run than badders...


----------



## alliersv1 (29 April 2012)

Gah! I missed it!
I don't do computer stuff, and by time my OH had got it working, they were just announcing the winner 
Well done though William. Bring on Badminton


----------



## amyneave (29 April 2012)

That's interesting Vallin. He has an excellent 4* record for sure.


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 April 2012)

Is anyone else still watching, this announcer is a hoot 'William, I apologise, something went wrong here!'


----------



## alliersv1 (29 April 2012)

Oh dear.
Do you think they weren't expecting to play the National Anthem?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 April 2012)

'William, hum the national anthem please'

 lol!


----------



## Dab (29 April 2012)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			Is anyone else still watching, this announcer is a hoot 'William, I apologise, something went wrong here!' 

Click to expand...



wishful thinking there...trying to play the usa national anthem!!!


----------



## lannerch (29 April 2012)

Wish I could watch it!
Am fuming with fei.


----------



## Chloe..x (29 April 2012)

FEI worked after logging in and back out before. So happy for William though, Parklane Hawk, what a horse! Serious Olympic contender now


----------



## alliersv1 (29 April 2012)

lannerch said:



			Wish I could watch it!
Am fuming with fei.
		
Click to expand...

I should think so too. That's shoddy. Are you going to try for a refund?

It's actually a bit akward now. I think they are going to start inviting members of the crowd to the winners circle soon while they kill time trying to find the music!


----------



## lannerch (29 April 2012)

Tried logging in and out still says security breach account suspended! I paid honest. 
Missed fabulous will


----------



## yeeharider (29 April 2012)

Yeeha!!!!!!!!!!!!! brits score again come on william sing the national anthem as they cant play it even through gritted teeth!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amyneave (29 April 2012)

You'd think they would have the right anthem ready considering he was in the lead, so had a good chance of winning.


----------



## lannerch (29 April 2012)

All that american bias yesterday great to have the last laugh


----------



## angelish (29 April 2012)

just a thought 

he's now in with a chance of a grand slam win  but having just been reading the thread in NL about how wet badminton is and the chance of it being canceled ,what will happen if its canceled ,will it roll onto next year ?


----------



## alliersv1 (29 April 2012)

lannerch said:



			All that american bias yesterday great to have the last laugh 

Click to expand...

Amen to that!


----------



## amyneave (29 April 2012)

Angelish that thought had crossed my mind. I suppose it will roll on! That could be interesting! Let's just hope it runs


----------



## charlimouse (29 April 2012)

lannerch said:



			Bloody fei put a security alert on my account 3 horses left to go and suspended it! WHY
Missed it and paid
		
Click to expand...

It did that on Thursday to me, so I missed the dressage . Today the FEITV site wouldn't log me in on my computer , so I had to watch on my phone, which wasn't quite the same as watching on a decnet sized screen ! Angry email sent.....................


----------



## Xander (29 April 2012)

lannerch said:



			Bloody fei put a security alert on my account 3 horses left to go and suspended it! WHY
Missed it and paid
		
Click to expand...

The service is actually run by a British-based company called Perform. Suggest you email and complain. You'll probably get an extension on your subscription and be able to see the replay.


----------



## lannerch (29 April 2012)

Have already sent a rather furious email ( sent it to the address that confirmed my log in details ) thanks


----------



## Xander (29 April 2012)

lannerch said:



			Have already sent a rather furious email ( sent it to the address that confirmed my log in details ) thanks 

Click to expand...

I had to complain when I paid to watch the Euro dressage champs and it went t*ts up just before Carl Hester was on. They were quite helpful and apologetic.


----------

